# Cenova, Inc. looking for Subs



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

SNOW PLOWERS WANTED



CENOVA INC. IS ONE OF THE AREAS LARGEST SNOW & ICE MANAGEMENT COMPANEYS & DUE TO OUR OVER WHELMING GROWTH THIS YEAR WE ARE LOOKING FOR THE FOLLOWING.


OWNER OPERATORS: (SUB CONTRACTORS) WE OFFER TOP PAY (PLOW TRUCKS GET PAID PER PUSH) WITH SET LOCAL ROUTES, YOU WILL PLOW THE SAME PROPERTIES ALL SEASON, WE SUPPLY THE DE-ICEING MATERIALS, WE KEEP OUR GOOD SUB’S FOR YEARS, CALL THEM FOR OUR REFERANCE.


PLOW TRUCK DRIVERS: WE ARE HIRING DRIVERS FOR OUR NEWEST FLEET OF TRUCKS & PLOWS, SET LOCAL ROUTES, TOP DOLLAR FOR EXPERIANCED DRIVERS GET PAID IN TWO WEEKS. 


HEAVY EQUIPTMENT: OPERATORS & OWNER OPERATORS, BRING YOUR MACHINE IN JUST FOR THE STORM OR LEAVE IT THERE ALL SEASON IT’S UP TO YOU


SHOVLERS: AS MANY HOURS AS YOU WANT TO WORK, ALSO TOP DOLLAR PAID, NO EXPERIENCE PLOWING SNOW, THEN SHOVEL THIS YEAR AND DRIVE NEXT YEAR. 


ROUTES AVIALIABLE IN PHILLY, MONTGOMERY COUNTY, BUCKS COUNTY, BERKS COUNTY & JUST OVER THE BRIDGES IN NEW JERSERY


FOR MORE INFORMATION CALL CENOVA’S OFFICE AT:


610-275-9085 payup 
payup 
payup


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

Don't all jump at once :redbounce


----------

